# Batavia (Western Chicago suburb) Looking to Expand Group.



## LordVyreth (Mar 9, 2007)

I posted here about a year ago about a new campaign I was starting.  The game is still going on, but I lost a few players to time and distance problems; the usual DM's laments.  As such, I'm looking to add at least a player or two back into the group.  We play 3.5 with just a few house rules, and our usual meeting time is every other saturday from 2-6 pm.  We're at sixth level, and gameplay is usually casual with some roleplaying elements and a reasonable tolerance for joking around.  All levels of experience are allowed; we have a couple players who rarely or never played before.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 9, 2007)

You should drop me a line at MWDomeier (at) gmail (dot) com...

We've got a weekly Sunday evening game going on the southwest side of Batavia that's already full up.

I'm not certain if I can make a Saturday afternoon game as well, but I'd curious to hear more about it before I write it off completely -- and it never hurts to make contact with the local gamers .

Oh, and be sure to keep an eye out for the thrice annual Chicago Gameday at Games Plus in Mount Prospect.  It a great place to meet Chicagoland gamers.  The next should happen sometime around July.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Mar 9, 2007)

I've got a buddy that just moved up Chicago-way...  I'll shoot him an email about this to see if he's interested.

Later
silver


----------



## LordVyreth (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds good.  Tell me what he says.  I hope to have another game as early as next saturday, so we'll try to get him in if there's time.

Pbartender, I'll be happy to send an email with some basics about the game.


----------



## Rhialto2007 (Mar 12, 2007)

I would like some info on the game as well.  I am looking to join a group as my currnet one has suffered the same problems as yours.

Rhialto2007@hotmail.com


----------



## LordVyreth (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, Rhialto, I'll send you the information.  I should have a game this week, so we might be able to have you ready by this saturday.  Pbartender, did you get the email I sent you yet?


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Mar 14, 2007)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Sounds good.  Tell me what he says.  I hope to have another game as early as next saturday, so we'll try to get him in if there's time.




It turns out that he managed to find himself a group.

Later
silver


----------

